# mac and cco haul



## LC (Dec 3, 2010)

getting all these goodies makes me happy 

	my mac haul:



​ 
 	what i got:
	plushlash in black, zoom fast black lash, careblends oil, bulk wipes, saddle eyeshadow. charcoal brown shadow, studio finish concealers nc15, nw15, and nw45, studio sticks in nc25 and nc42, studio sculpt foundations in: nw25 nw40 and nw45, mineralize skinfinish naturals in light, medium and medium-plus, lipglass in easy lounger, plushglass in cushy white, cremestick liner in gingerroot, brush cleanser, face and body foundation in n7
  	edit*
  	add to the list: 3 moisturelush moisturizers, Garb Blush, blue peep fluidline, an eye brush set, and 2 prescriptives mineral foundations that i love 

	i know it's not super exciting because its mostly foundations and concealers, but theyre were things i needed in my kit so i'm happy lol
	yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## macgagalip (Dec 3, 2010)

very nice haul!!! love it


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey its better than nothing Lauren!! I need to buy the brush cleaner but my cco SUCK lol How much did you paid for it?


----------



## LC (Dec 3, 2010)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Hey its better than nothing Lauren!! I need to buy the brush cleaner but my cco SUCK lol How much did you paid for it?



 	the only things i got at the cco were the 2 lipglosses, the lip liner, and the studio sticks...

  	everything else i bought at mac


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 4, 2010)

wow! That was quite a haul! <3


----------



## nunu (Dec 4, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## vala (Dec 6, 2010)

great haul  thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome haul! I have ordered the Bulk Wipes two weeks ago and when I received it, I fell in love! Love them and the Brush Cleanser! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## xmichelle (Dec 17, 2010)

Great haul. Your make up is beautiful.


----------



## rjsmom84 (Dec 20, 2010)

Love the haul.


----------

